# مطلوب للشراء فوراً لشركه ايطاليه



## اسلام محمد (24 أكتوبر 2011)

كود الاعلان: 224101
مطلوب للشراء فورا لشركه ايطالية قطعه ارض باول طريق مصر السويس بمساحه 2000 متر وحتى مساحه 3000 متر
	يفضل التعامل مع المالك مباشره
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مطلوب للشراء فوراً لشركه ايطاليه*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

